# Aromasin Dosage ???



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi folks

Whats the correct and most reasonable dosage of aromasin when on cycle ? I really want to control water rentention etc

Cycle is as follows

750mg of Test E P/W

400MG of Tren E P/W

I have heard everything from 25mg per day, to 12.5mg per day and 12.5mg EOD.

Thoughts ?

Many thanks

Keano


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I use 25mg eod mate and I'm running the same compounds


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

how you getting on mate ?

Any reason youve gone with 25mg EOD rather than 12.5mg PD or is it just because its more handy than spiltting tabs ?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

keano said:


> how you getting on mate ?
> 
> Any reason youve gone with 25mg EOD rather than 12.5mg PD or is it just because its more handy than spiltting tabs ?


Lol cause my tabs are tiny 25mg and I can't be ar5ed cutting them in half! . at first I was taking 25mg ed cause my sides flared up but they've subsided and I just take eod


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

i take 12.5 eod


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd use 25mg every 2-3 days personally. Everyones different though!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

It's basically what works for you mate but you can't go wrong with anything that's already been said


----------



## BOK (Mar 9, 2007)

Although I have not used Aromasin (Exemestane) myself yet, (I have some on order), you may want to google, MAURAS et al, "Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor" which was specific to young males.

The terminal half-life [of 25mg] in the present study (8.9 h) was considerably shorter than the published value of 27 h (for women). Maximal suppression of estradiol of 62% was observed 12 h after exemestane administration and returned to baseline 3-6 d after administration.

Hope this helps,

Bok


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I just run 12.5mg (roughly) every day, has worked great so far.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

get a pill cutter. Cost a quid and do the job for splitting small pills. 12.5mg ED and I also run nolva at 10mg ED as well just because am really prone to gyno and paranoid about it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Percent change from baseline (mean ± sd) in plasma estradiol concentrations after a single 25-mg dose of exemestane in 10 young males.



http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/88/12/5951.long


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The half life is around 27 hours so taking anything other than ED is daft IMO.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

So takeing 12.5mg per day is the best option folks ?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

BA after 27 hours dose it not mean there us still aromasin in your system, just levels wouldn't be steady?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nemises said:


> BA after 27 hours dose it not mean there us still aromasin in your system, just levels wouldn't be steady?


Pretty much mate. Look at xpower's graph - by 48 hours levels of estrogen are rising again, so if you take it eod, your e levels will be up and down continually. I would imagine a regular ed dose would keep it at a steady low.

EOD, from the graph, would appear to effect lower levels than without, but with fluctuations.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Aromasin is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor, isn't it? The Aromasin, and the aromatase enzyme, are both changed, and locked together irreversibly for ever. That was my understanding.

So I'm guessing that more important than the half-life of exemestane, is how long your body takes to re-make half of it's aromatase store.

I did a few days of dianabol, just 20mg a day. That's all I can handle without an AI! 1 dbol a day, and I can't get my wedding ring on or off because my fingers are bloated. 2 pills a day,and I can't even rotate my ring on my finger, let alone remove it.

By the third day of taking 5mg of dbol, four times a day, I was quite bloated, and my usual sharp jawline was looking a bit "Dane Bowers" (if you know what I mean). That's when my test prop and aromasin arrived for my cycle proper.

I've been gradually upping my dbol intake AND injecting 525mg of test prop a week, whilst taking 25mg of aromasin a day. I'm up to 50mg of sbol a day, and I can still get my wedding ring on and off, but I was starting to feel lethargic. I've now cut the aromasin back to 25mg eod, but I seem to still be getting dryer! The lethargy has gone.

I'm thinking of cutting back to just using aromasin every 3rd day, or twice a week. It certainly doesn't fit with the stated half-life (if that's important). It feels, to me at least, that aromasin kills all my aromatase by "suicide inhibition", irreversibly, and my body then takes a few days to replace it.

Maybe Ausbuilt or someone else who knows their PCT and AIs can set me straight. I like to know whats going on when I take something.


----------

